# What's the Best Saddle for Reduced Pressure?



## pz1276 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am experiencing significant numbness where no guy wants to be numb. I have tried a different saddle on my Felt F85 road bike without much improvement though granted, it was a cheaper model. Can anyone recommend a saddle that is most effective at reducing / eliminating pressure on the perineum area (soft tissue). Both me and my wife are hopeful. I don't want to stop riding but I don't want a divorce either!


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

I've always had this problem and found out early that I had to use a saddle with either a full cut out - like Specialized' saddles, or a flat surface with a dip - like WTB saddles.

I'm just getting into the Specialized saddles after riding a few year on the WTBs. While the WTBs were nice for a while(and can be found for cheap), they would eventually wear down and sag which made them uncomfortable. Hopefully that won't happen on the Specialized saddle.

Good luck to you!

Oh - one word of caution - when you take pressure off your perineum via a saddle cut out/dip - you increase pressure on the rest of your sitting surface, mostly your sit bones. The tough part is finding a saddle that supports you in just the right places and leaves space for your tender parts in other places. Also, getting a good fit on your bike helps too. If you are leaning over in an aggressive road position - you're most likely rolling your hips forward which usually compounds the pressure problem. If you do get a pro bike fit, mention your numbness issue and they will fit you accordingly.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

First off, welcome!

As for which saddle is "best" for reducing pressure, there are a number of different variables to consider, as mitmoned refers to (weight, riding style, position on the bike, etc.)

You will, therefore, hear a lot of different opinions regarding the amount (or lack) of padding, cut-outs vs. no cut outs, materials and various widths and lengths. The one thing that all those opinions will have in common is they will likely be based on that individual's personal experience. For me, I like a wider saddle with a cut-out and a fair amount of padding. Something closer to a "comfort" saddle than a "racing" saddle. But that's just me. 

Saddle comfort is incredibly subjective and the only way to really know what works for you is to find the saddle that works for you. It will involve some trial and error so I would recommend looking for sellers that have a good exchange/return policy or those who will allow testing periods for different saddles.

Know that the "right" saddle for you is out there, but it may take some time, miles and patience to find it.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a truck load of saddles in my garage. I ended up with a Rolls on one bike and a Regal on the other. The S.M. Concor Light might help you with your problem. I found it was just too narrow for me. Unfortunately you just have try out a bunch of saddles. Problem is they are so expensive in the current age.

Saddle position is very crucial no matter what saddle you use. I set mine so they are perfectly level and mess with the height position after I have been on my bike for an hour or so. Then I drop the height a couple of mm's. It's amazing what a diff a couple of mm's make.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

What they all said. It's very individual. If you can find a shop that will lend out different models for tryouts, that's great. There's at least one mail-order place that has a demo program. They ship you a dozen different saddles, you get to try them for 7 days. It costs $75, but they give $35 credit if you buy one.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/demo-saddle
Cutouts work for some people, not for others. The Selle Italia SLR Gelfow is perfect for me, but everybody's butt is different.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Adamo and Cobb have saddles that will keep the pressure off of your man parts. Cobb's V-Flow Max did the job for me.


----------



## nipsip (May 20, 2010)

*Some Out There Solutions??*









Link









Link

Some scientific info

"For the first time, we have a prospective study of healthy policemen riding bikes on the job, using wider, no-nose bike saddles for six months. Not only did their sensation improve, their erectile function also improved. Changing saddles changed physiology. This is a landmark study for our field that that is important for future riders, and modification of lifestyle showing improvement without any active treatment."


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Find a bigger WTB dealer. They have test ride saddles that have this ugly yellow trim. The LBS usually lets you have them for a week or so.

Specialized as also started the test ride for a few of their saddles. You just have to find a Spec dealer that has them. The Spec test saddles are kind of cool looking. I have yet to try one in their test line.

However, I do run a Spec Alias on my road bike and a Spec Format on my mtb. I'm happy with both!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Saddle?*



pz1276 said:


> I am experiencing significant numbness where no guy wants to be numb. I have tried a different saddle on my Felt F85 road bike without much improvement though granted, it was a cheaper model. Can anyone recommend a saddle that is most effective at reducing / eliminating pressure on the perineum area (soft tissue). Both me and my wife are hopeful. I don't want to stop riding but I don't want a divorce either!


t might not be the saddle. There are 7 factors in preventing saddle numbness and pain:

1) saddle adjustment - tilt angle is very important

2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle

3) standing up - you should never let things go numb or get painful. At the first sign of any lack of feeling or pain, pedal standing up for a short distance and repeat as necessary to bring the feeling back and prevent further numbness

4) easing up - you want to lift your butt off the saddle any time you are going to hit a bump or sharp edge. It's easier on your anatomy, your wheels, your tires, and the rest of your bike.

5) bike fit: in addition to saddle height and tilt, there is fore/aft adjustment, reach and drop to the bars, cleat position.

6) tires: proper width with the right PSI for your weight and roads so you don't feel every single road imperfection.

7) saddle - there are some people who can ride most any saddle if it is properly adjusted (see #1) and there are some people who have problems with nearly any saddle. It's hard to predict which type you are. Work on 1-6 and if that doesn't help, THEN consider a new saddle.

The standard advice to cure numbness is to tip the nose down, but having discussed this topic many times, it seems that some people are not sitting properly on their saddles. You need to have a saddle and saddle position that has your sit bones on the butt of the saddle. If your saddle nose is tipped down too far, it may cause you to slide forward. If it is tipped up too far, it may be causing pressure. And if you can't get things right in between these points, it may be that you are not sitting in the right spot or that the saddle doesn't fit you. IME, the range of saddle tilt goes from "nose level" to saddle level. Nose level means that for most saddles, the butt of the saddle is elevated (this is how I ride). Saddle level means that a level placed on the saddle would have the nose and butt level, which may create a hammock effect in the middle. Your personal comfort has to rule on where to place things in this range. Also, fore/aft position can influence comfort - it is a trade between pedaling style and the how much you lean on the bars vs. sit on the saddle.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Kerry Irons, as per usual, has the best advice.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kerry is naturally right, but I'll squeeze in a couple more thoughts:

Seating position. Many riders sit with their pelvises relatively upright, putting all their weight on the two rear points commonly (and mistakenly) considered the 'sit bones.' They then reach the bars by bending their spines. In addition to constricting breathing, this is a big problem for saddle comfort.

Saddles are essentially wedge-shaped. When two points are placed on the wide bit of the wedge, the natural result of road vibration and other movement is to push the pelvis forward, and so allow the narrower nose to drive up into the sensitive soft tissues.

But they're shaped that way for a reason: the 'sit bones' are two longish bones that start at those rear points, then taper forward (and upward.) If a rider is properly postured with the pelvis tilted forward, and the taper of the saddle fits the taper of the riders ramus, maximum support is achieved and numbness and discomfort is limited.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Or you can just get a Brooks... (hey, someone had to say it!)


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Lotsa good advice already provided, so I'll give my latest comfortable saddle discovery. I've been a hardened roadie for over 35 years and have the requisite mountain of saddles to show for it, mostly high end. The Specialized Toupe I recently got is by far the most comfortable, pressure relieving saddle I've tried yet. It has a flat-ish profile (with a center channel) which tends to suit me best, so if you lean that way it may be worth checking out.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i'll add my two-cents-worth recommending the Selle SMP line of saddles; i have two, one for the roadie and one for the tri bike. i also have a Selle Italia Signo Gel flow on my commuter which seems pretty good too, even though the center channel is smaller and shorter than on the SMP.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Selle Italia SLC solved my problems.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

frmrench said:


> Lotsa good advice already provided, so I'll give my latest comfortable saddle discovery. I've been a hardened roadie for over 35 years and have the requisite mountain of saddles to show for it, mostly high end. The Specialized Toupe I recently got is by far the most comfortable, pressure relieving saddle I've tried yet. It has a flat-ish profile (with a center channel) which tends to suit me best, so if you lean that way it may be worth checking out.


Here's a good example of saddles being a personal thing. I was using a Specialized Toupe saddle before, and I was experiencing numbness, especially on the trainer when I was less likely to shift my position as I would on the road. Last season, I switched to a Selle SMP saddle, and I have had no numbness or discomfort whatsoever. What works for us, might not work for you. I know that doesn't really help, but I too have tried a few expensive experiments before I found the right saddle for me.

I know someone who tried Competitive Cyclist's saddle demo program. The biggest challenge he noted was having enough time in one week to try each of the saddles.

Good Luck.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I went through several saddles on my TT bike until I tried the Cobb V-Flow Plus. The 6 month money back guarantee seemed like a no lose situation so I ordered one and have had it now for almost 2 years.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Everything Kerry Irons says.
My absolute #1 saddle is the Selle Italia SLR XP.


----------

